# Traveling ABT's



## payson (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey,
 I've got a nice party to go to shortly that will require a bit of travel. I'll have to have my appetizer prepared about two days prior to the event. I'd love to bring some ABT's but I'm worried about how they'll fare after that amount of time. Other than warming them at the hosts house I won't have access to a smoker or anything so they've pretty much got to be done upon arrival. Any suggestions on how to best accomplish this? Other can't miss appetizers that would be easier? Monstah, your kielbasa dip is a definite contender as well.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 30, 2007)

I scratched them from my list for traveling this weekend because I couldn't think of how to do it...I don't want to be sacriligous here, but you could actually just make them in the oven...they're still good, just not smoked.  Cut them in half length wise, then they won't take so long.  Other than that, other than just making smoking a two days ahead, keep them on a cookie sheet with tin foil over them, fridgerate, place in cooler for traveling then heat up in the oven once there.


----------



## payson (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks. Your thinking is along the same lines as my own. Might go the kielbasa dip after all. I wrinkled, two day old pepper isn't very appetizing!


----------



## monstah (Oct 30, 2007)

It will hold up on your trip, I promise! Just a couple minutes in the nuker when you get there, stirring occasionally, and it'll be just as good as a fresh batch.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 30, 2007)

Just two of us at our house ... and I'm the only one that will eat them, so I refrigerate most of them. In fact, I made some on Sunday, nuked some gently on Monday and again today. I still have some for tomorrow. They don't suffer much in the fridge and keep well. Flavor is great!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

I like my peppers a little crunchy not mushy so I pre nuke the bacon until it starts to brown a bit and pull the peppers while there still bright. I stack them one on the other in a covered serving plate and just nuke them to warm them - you'd never know they were a day or two old.


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm the only one around here that eats them too.  I usually make about 2 dozen at a time.  To store mine I put them in the freezer until they are hard enough they won't crush when I vacuum pack them.  After I thaw them out I use my toaster over to heat up...  Just like fresh...

Debi, that is a great idea to nuke the bacon.  I'm going to try that on my next batch...


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 13, 2007)

I have never had a problem taking ABTs I smoked on Sunday to work on Mon and Tues and nuking at lunchtime. I just put some in a ziploc bag and place in my lunchbox, on top of everything else.


----------



## raypeel (Nov 13, 2007)

Reheating has worked for me.  Can't get that flavor from an oven.  That reminds me, I have one of those indoor self contained smoker pans that uses wood dust.  That might be an idea for traveling ABT's.  I never liked it because of the size.  I might try a batch in it.


----------

